# black friday



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so it's the day after Thanksgiving- my question is how many of you are brave enough to battle the stores? and How early did you go out there?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't go anywhere near the stores on Black Friday. I'm not into shopping for Christmas. In fact, not into Christmas much anymore. The deals may be good (saw best Buy offering laptops for $250), but not enough to sit out all night waiting for the stores to open. 
To those of you brave enough, hope you got some awesome deals.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I live in Canada, I am assuming this Black Friday would be the equivalent of our Boxing Day, the day after Christmas with crazy sales and such?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nope - I'm eating and drinkin


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I guess I have to admit that I was one of the people out there. We left the house at 4:45 AM, went to Walmart, saw about 1,000 people standing in line and went somewhere else. We do this every year...put on our Santa hats and go cheerfully through the malls and the stores messing with all the cranky people standing there in line...miserable that they got up so early, miserable that they have to stand in line and miserable that the item they were waiting for is sold out. We never usually buy anything, just go out to mess with people. Two years ago there was a couple standing in line and hubby and I came up, dancing, whistling, etc., The lady looked at my husband, all happy and cheerful, then looked at her husband, all miserable and nasty, looked back at mine and then reached over and slapped her husband on the back of the head and said.."why can't you be more like that" LOL. This year we actually bought a few things that were on our shopping lists but we always managed to time it so that we missed the long lines. Time to go wrap it all now.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> I live in Canada, I am assuming this Black Friday would be the equivalent of our Boxing Day, the day after Christmas with crazy sales and such?


Don't know about the equivalent, but here it's the day the stores look forward to each year, when they have convinced the populace to go out and spend and spend (and get into debt) for Christmas gift giving. Supposedly the stores go "into the black" (profits) on that day. Hence the name Black Friday. There are some good deals, but definitely not worth camping out all night to be the first in line when the stores open, sometimes at 5:00 a.m.

A side note: the actual busiest shopping day of the year is the Saturday before Christmas.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Nope - I'm eating and drinkin


ditto with out the food.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm heading out to do a bit of shopping. I usually try to avoid black friday. I decided to ait until after noon to go out because most of the nutty people are done shopping in the early afternoon.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We went out this morning, and only picked up one thing on the list. We got on our 'route' right at opening time. Most everything that was on sale was sold out within minutes. Got a few games and dvd's. Not worth it.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Never have experienced black friday... but before I was married I always did

*"black December 23rd with every other single guy in the world that waits until the last minute to do Christmas shopping!"*


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I purchased all my Christmas gifts months ago


----------

